# craigslist find-Pittsburgh



## WV1951 (Mar 6, 2018)

I know these normally hang around very long, but ran across this new posting in the Pittsburgh area. Could be worth an hour drive or so if your looking.

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/boa/d/boat-for-sale/6515169952.html


----------



## Crazyboat (Mar 7, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> I know these normally hang around very long, but ran across this new posting in the Pittsburgh area. Could be worth an hour drive or so if your looking.
> 
> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/boa/d/boat-for-sale/6515169952.html


Wow, if that wasn't an 8 hr drive each way......


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 8, 2018)

hmm. possible scam?


----------



## WV1951 (Mar 8, 2018)

lovedr79 said:


> hmm. possible scam?



Why would you ask that?


----------



## Stumpalump (Mar 8, 2018)

lovedr79 said:


> hmm. possible scam?



Not a scam. The area code in the add matches location. When selling you get bombarded with scammers. They want your real email or they claim they are an oceanographer on a journey and want to send you a "certified" check with extra money to pay the movers. I can't tell you how many checks I've had them send to Jonnie Hoover at a local FBI or sherrif office. You should see their broken English texts as they get frustrated with me pretending to screw up the deposit and mailing of the money to the movers. I finally ask if the deposit from my sphincter has passed their pyloric valve. It takes them a while to look up all the uncommon Engish word I throw in. The only thing wrong with that Pittsburg ad is that it's a 9.5 and not a 9.9 hp. Both are good but a 9.9 is worth more.
Fwiw...I sold a similar Plain Jane original bare hull and a good 9.9 for 1250 recently. That's all they fetch here in AZ.


----------



## WV1951 (Mar 8, 2018)

I noticed the same thing on the 9.5 vs. a 9.9, but didn't mention it, because I wasn't a 100% sure.
I have been watching these for three months and the price seems to be right in the sweet spot for what it is.


----------



## Stumpalump (Mar 8, 2018)

WV1951 said:


> I noticed the same thing on the 9.5 vs. a 9.9, but didn't mention it, because I wasn't a 100% sure.
> I have been watching these for three months and the price seems to be right in the sweet spot for what it is.



It looks nice from pics but that may change if it's nice carpet over a wet heavy mess. First question I ask is who's name is the title in, is it blank on the buyers line and notorized to sell? Without paperwork it's only worth it's weight in scrap here in AZ.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 8, 2018)

Stumpalump said:


> WV1951 said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed the same thing on the 9.5 vs. a 9.9, but didn't mention it, because I wasn't a 100% sure.
> ...



Yeah, I think it can get pretty hairy in California too. I see a lot of sellers saying they will provide only a bill of sale. I'm not an expert but think that might or might not be good enough. Additionally, if the registration has been allowed to lapse, someone will have to pay it up to date. There is no "non-operational" option for boats. I think if I really wanted a boat that lacked paperwork, I would ask the seller to either get replacement doc's or come to the DMV with me.


----------



## WV1951 (Mar 20, 2018)

Look like it has been sold.


----------

